# Late onset/secondary OHSS



## Mila123

Hi all.
I’ve had a fresh embryo transfer which has resulted in a positive pregnancy test. About 5 days post embryo transfer I started getting terrible cramps in my stomach, feeling sick, gassy, unable to eat much as was feeling rather full quickly. The symptoms progressed to severe bloating and a really uncomfortable tightness all around my abdominal area. In addition to this, the front part of my downstairs region keeps swelling up as the day goes on, but is back to normal by the morning once I’ve been lying down all night. I went to the clinic to have an internal scan just yesterday and they have confirmed I’ve got OHSS but symptoms don’t seem to be particularly severe yet and I’m to advise them if anything changes.
I was just wondering if any body else has experienced this and how long their symptoms lasted? As I am feeling really uncomfortable and day to day tasks are becoming pretty strenuous. 
Google tells me this could persist up until the second trimester starts (if the pregnancy progresses that far obviously) which is really stressing me out.
In addition, anybody that has experienced late onset OHSS, have they had the swelling in the downstairs region? 
TIA.


----------

